# Birds In Shelters Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I was advised by another member of a number of pigeons and doves in various shelters around the country that need homes. You can go to http://www.petfinder.com and then search for doves or pigeons to locate where the birds are.

Terry Whatley


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

Had no luck at petfinders-if you know of any please let me know

thanks


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

I had no luck with pet finders either but would be happy to take any homeless pigeons in my area.


----------

